# Celestial Pearl Danio fry :)



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

Today I looked into the celestial pearl danio tank and saw a single free-swimming fry. I am amazed. 

Here’s what happened:

I’ve had these fish since last summer, alone in a heavily planted ten gallon tank, waiting for something to happen. Nothing did. 

Two weeks ago: I decided to get a little more serious and try to condition them better. I started feeding a total frozen food diet of Cyclops worms, mysis shrimp, and blood worms. I’m too anxious about live foods – never tried it.

One week ago: Did my usual water change, and noticed spawning behavior for several days afterwards but never saw any eggs.

Three days ago: Read more about CPD breeding and got worried about snails and parents eating the eggs. Decided in my infinite wisdom to set up a breeding tank. I took a five-gallon eclipse, put a grid in the bottom (for the eggs to fall through), added a sponge pre-filter from another tank and some old filter media, and filled it with water from the CPD’s tank.

Then all I had to do was catch them. In this:










I took half the water out and tried, added it back in and tried, took it out again and tried – all the while doing pretty heavy substrate vacuums because the tank was a mess – I think the heavy ground cover must prevent the filter from picking stuff up from the bottom. 

I finally removed all the plants and driftwood. I caught the male and put him in a fish net breeder, and caught the three females and put them into the new grid-bottomed breeding tank. They were immediately under the grid. 

After much thought, decided there was no way to prevent them from getting under the grid, and since the grid was useless, so was the breeding tank. I did some more vacuuming in the main tank, re-scaped the whole thing (I’m still not happy), and put the females back in.

I thought I’d leave the male in the small breeder tank for a few days, as I’ve heard keeping the sexes separated makes their hearts grow fonder. 

Today, against all odds, I see a free swimmer! Just one, but seriously – how could anyone survive four vigorous vacuumings and a complete re-aquascape? I wonder how many babies are now on my front lawn?

I’m keeping the male separated for a while longer – I hope this little guy (or girl) makes it!

Here's an abysmal picture:










I think he looks more like a CPD in this picture than he does in real life - he's just a tail and a head with a really sparkly eye.

I don’t have any specific questions, but feel free to give advice


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats on the fry.  


So you gave up on the breeding tank? I have 9 CPDs in a 20g with some Cherry Shrimp and when I decide to breed them I was going to put them in a little 5.5g (well maybe 1 male and a couple females).

I had a fry show up while mine were in a heavily planted 10g and I didn't feed any frozen foods or even try to breed them. Sadly I didn't have the right food for the fry and I took it out of the main tank because I was moving them.......so it didn't make it.

I hope yours does well!


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

yeah, I gave up on the breeding tank, but I probably shouldn't have. I think the way to go is probably bare bottomed tank and then just watch very carefully - as soon as there's eggs, remove the parents, and use it as a grow out tank. 

I couldn't find my little fry baby today or yesterday, so I'm assuming he's a goner. I do think with my lack of breeding skills future fry are probably better off in a well established fully-planted tank. I'm just going to keep feeding well and hoping for the best!


----------

